# 81 Cutty Interior Project



## LOWX732

OK heres my car .. i got my license like a month ago n bought it for 750 .. i never drove it and decided to redo the entire car ... so im still riding my bike ... i dont no squat about redoing cars or interiors or none of that ... but i thot id give it whirl .. o yeah i got no garage either 

the engine is a v8 with 76k on it 

plans: 

center console whole length of the car wraped in carpetining but with a fiberglass top ... 

many switches for everything

white neons replacing factory bulbs

2.5 inch monitor between the vents and a 7 in tft motorized screen where the radio gos...

a 10 inch kicker sub thats viewable from both the trunk and the backseat

pics coming a fast as i can load them :biggrin: thanks for interest


----------



## LOWX732

i had already removed the landau , trim and grill


----------



## LOWX732

work so far on the trunk


----------



## LOWX732

messy back seat










cleaned it out










clean










removed










panels removed










back seat set 










panels will be sanded down and painted like that tutorial on here










I BUSTED A NUT! ... and the camera focused on my brand new tool set i got for Xmas :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

valuables: 75 cents and an immaculate "Brougham" badge that was under the seat ... mustve fallen off in 81 and was preserved there


----------



## LOWX732

no more plastic shit or insolation










removed seats, carpet and more insolation










from the windshield



















seats are FOR SALE ... id like to lacal pickup but if someone offers a good price then ill ship


----------



## LOWX732

only two rims came today 




























my junk


----------



## LOWX732

OK... heres the scoop


im doin a full length center console .. but in like 3 sections for easy instillation and removeal- final will look one piece.. 

i will make a cardboard model and paper mache a shell 

with that i will make a fiberglass console ... im wrapping the bottom half and painting the top same as the outside of the car .. shouldnt be too hard 

heres a build i did on a bike that turned out ok .. just never finished it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=239727&st=0


----------



## LOWX732

this is a lonely topic


----------



## loced_out_killa

Good luck hope to see a lot of picyures


----------



## ROCK OUT

nice project keep posting :thumbsup: just to add some input i think it would look a lot nicer if you took out the spare and made a panel to cover the hole.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2006, 04:26 PM~6863155
> *nice project keep posting :thumbsup:  just to add some input i think it would look a lot nicer if you took out the spare and made a panel to cover the hole.
> *



good idea  ill make a cap .. but im gonna by a 5th to sit pretty in there


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## 81cutty

:cheesy:


----------



## chackbayplaya

looks good keep the pics coming.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 31 2006, 06:34 PM~6871883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that what they use to make piñata's? do you still have the trim for the vinyl top you wanna sell it?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2007, 06:21 PM~6876956
> *isnt that what they use to make piñata's? do you still have the trim for the vinyl top you wanna sell it?
> *


its no good homie ... thats y i ripped it up... it was curling up from the bottom and i ripped it a bit taking it off... go to a fabric store n buy a few yards of vinyl ... same shit


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 31 2006, 10:54 PM~6872768
> *:cheesy:
> *



lemme see some pics of your cutty :biggrin: looks damn familiar lol


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 1 2007, 10:28 PM~6879389
> *its no good homie ... thats y i ripped it up... it was curling up from the bottom and i ripped it a bit taking it off... go to a fabric store n buy a few yards of vinyl ... same shit
> *


im not talking about the vynil im talking about the trim.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 1 2007, 10:28 PM~6879389
> *its no good homie ... thats y i ripped it up... it was curling up from the bottom and i ripped it a bit taking it off... go to a fabric store n buy a few yards of vinyl ... same shit
> *


lol i bet you thought I'm an idiot wanting to buy a used vinyl top, obviously you misunderstood I'm asking about the trim here


----------



## LOWX732

yeah i did lol... n no im not sellin it ... im keepin it in case i decide to do another top.. which i probably will.


----------



## themerc

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 29 2006, 02:00 AM~6850716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work so far on the trunk
> *


How did you attach these boards to the trunk?


----------



## LOWX732

the bottom peice (false floor) is fuckin wedged in there but i will glue with "hard as nails" glue and i cut some triangles out of real wood to screw to both peices attaching them to eachother.. also the cutty has some metal brackets that hang from the top of the back right where the wall meets it ..freak quicidence but just need to be bent a lil and applied screws.  

i m going to take more pics because pepl have been asking about the trunk ... :dunno: .. idk i kinda just did it lol


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LowRider_69

this looks like its gunna come out nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Dec 28 2006, 11:00 PM~6850716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work so far on the trunk
> *



No juice?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Jan 5 2007, 12:07 PM~6909464
> *No juice?
> *



you wanna pay for it? cus i cant


----------



## creepin cutty

looks bad ass but alot off wasted space....
still looks good...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:51 PM~6911485
> *looks bad ass but alot off wasted space....
> still looks good...
> *



not when i thro batts behind the wall :biggrin: .. its gonna get juiced or bagged when i can afford that


----------



## themerc

Do you have any more pictures of the build? (of the trunk)


----------



## LOWX732

question: do i 

A. tear off those rubber clips and fill the holes and forget doin the landau

B. paint it and immediately do the landau

C dont remove anything paint it and put a landau on it in a year or so


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 5 2007, 03:21 PM~6912158
> *question: do i
> 
> A. tear off those rubber clips and fill the holes and forget doin the landau
> 
> B. paint it and immediately do the landau
> 
> C dont remove anything paint it and put a landau on it in a year or so
> *


i say go with A and sell me the trim i want :biggrin: no but whatever you like i only like full vinyl tops, but vinyl tops tend to hold moisture and cause rust. i guess its a personal thing.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 5 2007, 07:22 PM~6913180
> *i say go with A and sell me the trim i want :biggrin: no but whatever you like i only like full vinyl tops, but vinyl tops tend to hold moisture and cause rust. i guess its a personal thing.
> *


trade for the impala


----------



## LOWX732

look what came last night!



































m friend gave me some thick ass fender trim ... brand new

















Sanding the pillars last night .. i only got two done and i stayed up all nigh


















this is this morning.. put the old carpet on top n mark out wit chalk..








mark holes for seatbelts, seat bolts ect.



































more carpeting material to cover misc objects


















Finally got that shit registered :uh: they added 25 for it bein late










IVE GOT $10 to my name!!!


----------



## themerc

Let's see some pics of the trunk build!

Oh and btw, let me know how hard replacing the carpet is... I was thinking about doing that myself.


----------



## purplemonte

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 6 2007, 11:46 PM~6923596
> *Let's see some pics of the trunk build!
> 
> Oh and btw, let me know how hard replacing the carpet is... I was thinking about doing that myself.
> *



easy as shit


----------



## boombox

:cool


nice man real nice keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i guess you and assassyn are the only ones that show stuff in full detail from paint to interior

speaking of interior, let me know when you get to the pillow seats iiiiiiiiiight lol


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 7 2007, 02:46 AM~6923596
> *Let's see some pics of the trunk build!
> 
> Oh and btw, let me know how hard replacing the carpet is... I was thinking about doing that myself.
> *


easyy:

tools:

screw driver or drill

socket wrency bit s (excuse my typing im drunk n dont feel like correcting it)

steps:

remove door trim and whatever is bolted to floor (seats .. runners ect)

if your car is old ( i hope it is ) bolts to seats can be tough use a pipe to go around the wrench for extra leverage.. ( i used lowrider bike handle bars)

otherwise muscle it! if you cant hit the gym

then unscrew any and everything that seems to be holding yor carpet down...

in my cutty a few plastic peices under the dash (which were useless just to hold the carpet down - wilkl not go back in)

seat belts may be bolted down with that 6 point star bolt ( the are my fuckin nightmare) use a 1/4 allen wrench and at the end use a screw driver with the interchangable bits for extra leverage..[ if you slip a lil dont destroy the bolt or use all your energy gettin nowhere just use a vise grip on the outside(it will take you longer that way)]



rip away at the carpet .. isulation foam could be a lil wet

make sure to clean the area and paint it if needed ( to avoid any rust)

get your carpet from ebay .. 130 i paid  my friend sez he can get it for 150 n its a deal :uh: mine shipped in less than 3 days.. lemm no if anyon wants the # ill look it up i highly reccomend the company i got from and to my knowledge they make a lot of makes and models

place the old carpet on the new one and mark out with chalk where to cut 

cut carefully! unless you are absolutely sure dont cut .. and always leave a lil you can always go back an trim but you cant put back lost material

dont cut the slits for bolt beforehand like iu did - lay your carpet down in the car and you can feel where to cut 

when every thing is cut amd placed put back all your seats, seat belts, trim .. ect 

now sit in your car, recline, have a drink ( btw beer is for pussies who like sober stomachaches- sip some everclear!) 

:biggrin: hope you ppl no now how to do a carpet .. best is to just go and do it dot worry .. its easier than u think


----------



## LowRider_69

that is helpfull homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

btw i went to best buy with a gift card i had and picked up some 6.5s for my kick panels im gonna make :0 ( yes this build is juicy) 

and went to home depot got three sheets of 1/4"mdf and spray adhesive + the cashier fucked up so

I got $8 to my name!!!


----------



## STAY ON BLAST

how much u payed 4 that black carpet? and where u got it??? i seen em on ebay is that where u got it?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 6 2007, 07:54 PM~6921444
> *trade for the impala
> *


the vinyl top trim for the impala???? i know the Impala needs work but its worth a little more.


----------



## arabretard

nice build so far. cant wait to see the rest


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by STAY ON BLAST+Jan 9 2007, 03:27 AM~6940269-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much u payed 4 that black carpet? and where u got it??? i seen em on ebay is that where u got it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hundred thirty something.... ebay .. just look for best price shipped theyre all the same
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOCO 78_@Jan 9 2007, 06:53 PM~6945081
> *the vinyl top trim for the impala???? i know the Impala needs work but its worth a little more.
> *


how bad do you want it? :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWX732

here was my project for this week... after school and after work .. about an hour or so a day .. 

i have to do small projects on weekdayss and leave the big ones for the weekend .. 

i dont feel like sorting thru pics so im posting the bad ones too
feel free to ask Qs about it


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

the kicker just barely rubs the carpet hno: but i might alter the panel to be a lil higher by a hair


----------



## Downtown

nice job, it will save you some time if you take more time to spread that bondo out nice. maybe less hardener will help.


----------



## 5-0-9

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Jan 11 2007, 09:52 PM~6966777
> *nice job, it will save you some time if you take more time to spread that bondo out nice. maybe less hardener will help.
> *


it doesnt bother him.. he likes the sanding part


----------



## creepin cutty

should mix 2:1 or 1:1 filler and resin alot smoother and easy to spread...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Jan 12 2007, 11:10 AM~6968486
> *should mix 2:1 or 1:1 filler and resin alot smoother and easy to spread...
> *



ive done that before ... and no i dont mind the sanding .. it wont take much .. 90% of the work i do ( especially bikes) is sanding 

which this weeked im sanding the dash down


----------



## B DOG




----------



## B DOG

the front seat has a couple rips in the first two pleats. i had the side repaired when i first got the car. the passenger seat is in great shape. i will post those pics later. these are the ones i found that show the damaged areas.


----------



## LOWX732

those r nice shape for the cutty .. whats the width of that center console? im gonna start mine this weekend n need to no the width between the seats


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

better get to sanden


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Jan 13 2007, 01:00 AM~6975003
> *better get to sanden
> *


tomoro


----------



## orange_juiced

SAND AND BONDO THE DASH TAKE A LONG ASS TIME BUT COMES OUT NICE!


----------



## LOWX732

fill me in man.. do i gotta take it off? .. and where do i bondo? layer the whole thiong in it? thanks


----------



## ghettodreams

the whole dash is BONDO , No fleece or fiber glass


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 13 2007, 09:48 PM~6979871
> *the whole dash is BONDO  ,  No fleece or fiber glass
> *



yeah theres no need to do that .. but a simple sanding wont do? i just wanted to no if he just meant to fill in the grooves


----------



## socapots

looks good man.. i didnt see whats ur planns for seats and headliner??


----------



## orange_juiced

yea my whol dash is bondo took about a week for everything sanding bondo sanding primer sanding but it came out nice!


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jan 14 2007, 01:41 AM~6981656-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good man.. i didnt see whats ur planns for seats and headliner??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> headliner- black... maybe a mirror or design on it just so its no plain
> 
> seats -fronts- buckets pictured- backs- custom job
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 01:54 AM~6981748
> *yea my whol dash is bondo took about a week for everything sanding bondo sanding primer sanding but it came out nice!
> *



im takin it out tomoro and im sanding it all down all plastic parts so.. two weeks?
who nos 

you didn use any other products or coatings did u? i need to no cus i dont wanna do this wrong :uh: god if i did .. id give up and part it out


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 12 2007, 09:40 PM~6974780
> *those r nice shape for the cutty .. whats the width of that center console? im gonna start mine this weekend n need to no the width between the seats
> *


12" from seat to seat.


----------



## orange_juiced

i sanded it down alot did a few coats of bondo primer an sprayed it take your time


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 03:50 PM~6984564
> *i sanded it down alot did a few coats of bondo  primer an sprayed it take your time
> *


you should do orange carpeting and redo the fabric on the doors to match :thumbsup: its a simple weekend job


----------



## orange_juiced

i want to re do the carpeting but i cant find anywhere i can get it in orange do u no ???


----------



## KingLewi

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 10:56 PM~6988133
> *i want to re do the carpeting but i cant find anywhere i can get it in orange do u no ???
> *



try accmats.com......they have an orange in their extreme color section


----------



## orange_juiced

where is it located because im in toronto ?


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 10:16 PM~6988416
> *where is it located because im in toronto ?
> *


go to 1aauto.com they will make any color u want just goto there site get there number and give em a call


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 11:56 PM~6988133
> *i want to re do the carpeting but i cant find anywhere i can get it in orange do u no ???
> *


http://www.stockinteriors.com/RequestSample.asp


----------



## LOWX732

somethings missing :dunno:


----------



## LOWX732

THESE SEATS (and back ) ARE 4 $ALE... pm me ^^^vvvvv

















here she is... ready for me to beat her up a bit


----------



## LOWX732

ready for some serious sanding


----------



## LOWX732

some bondo will be layed in the crevices and cracks tomoro ... when that gets sanded and its all smooth the whole thing will be coated in a 50/50 mix of fiberglass and bondo sanded some more up to 400 and then primed with cans .. when i sell some parts and get up the money a Dakota Digital cluster will make this dash's aquiantence anyone know if its illegal to do myself???


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 01:50 PM~6984564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sanded it down alot did a few coats of bondo  primer an sprayed it take your time
> *


your dash looks killer, what are the trim pieces flake? i had the same idea i wanted to paint the dash and use silver leaf on the fake wood trim. I'm definitely gonna do it i need to paint the car first thought


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 22 2007, 12:11 AM~7049614
> *your dash looks killer, what are the trim pieces flake? i had the same idea i wanted to paint the dash and use silver leaf on the fake wood trim. I'm definitely gonna do it i need to paint the car first thought
> *



get them painted together for an exact color match ... thats what im doin :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

night time workin :biggrin: it gets darke out like 5:00 here .. n i get outta school at 2:30 ( 3:30 today - calc test :uh: ) ... i try to work while the light is still shinin but thats hard








































i spread more bondo over it but my camera died so thi is what i have to show ... ! sanding tomoro !


----------



## LowRider_69

did the car have any rust


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 23 2007, 01:14 AM~7059633
> *did the car have any rust
> *


only under the landau top


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 23 2007, 01:48 PM~7063241
> *only under the landau top
> *


dam wish i could find 1 like that all the ones iv seen have rust or holes in the floor....... i seen a t-top that needs work im thinking of getting it its an 81


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 23 2007, 03:22 PM~7063507
> *dam wish i could find 1 like that all the ones iv seen have rust or holes in the floor....... i seen a t-top that needs work im thinking of getting it its an 81
> *



careful with 81s... if you get a 4.7 260 c.i. V8 it only pushes 115 hp and 0-60 in 13 sec a top speed of like 90 ... just know what your payin for .. i think the other V8 option was a 307 

my car was very well taken care of.. few things like brakes and a tune up is all it needs


----------



## B DOG

hey bro empty your p.m. box :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 24 2007, 09:54 PM~7075759
> *hey bro empty your p.m. box :biggrin:
> *




yeah i did


----------



## KAKALAK

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## bloodline

any updates?


----------



## SupremeDream

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 11 2007, 10:00 PM~6966179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kicker just barely rubs the carpet  hno: but i might alter the panel to be a lil higher by a hair
> *


Hey where did you get that Cutlass dash mat at?


----------



## 1low87regal

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 8 2007, 05:24 PM~7211839
> *Hey where did you get that Cutlass dash mat at?
> *


i asked him that same question.... he got it on ebay. i juss bought mine from the same place it was about $50 shipped... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Feb 8 2007, 04:32 AM~7206303
> *any updates?
> *


its been like 5 dgrees aroun here ... cant lay bondo worth a damn ... ive been sanding every now and then... Just won two more Kicker CVRs on ebay :biggrin: 70 bucks shipped- cant beat that 

PLans:

buying a hot rod guage set ( water/oil/fuel/tach/speedo) 

taking her in for a tune up and oil change by the end of the month

... then im buyin buckets off my friend for 300 

redo with covers from ebay .. theyre like 400 

the its off to a painter to get the dash and pillars done and ext paint


sometime inbetween finish up the trunk and headliner and build that damn center console i wants so bad :uh:


----------



## SupremeDream

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 8 2007, 05:51 PM~7212560
> *i asked him that same question.... he got it on ebay. i juss bought mine from the same place it was about $50 shipped... :biggrin:
> *


Who is the seller who sells this item on Ebay because I did a search for "Dash Mats" and did not see anything as such!!!!


----------



## 1low87regal

> _Originally posted by SupremeDream_@Feb 9 2007, 01:37 AM~7216282
> *Who is the seller who sells this item on Ebay because I did a search for "Dash Mats" and did not see anything as such!!!!
> *


heres where we got ours from email them and ask about ur car 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/50-COLOR-DA...emZ190077565181


----------



## SupremeDream

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 9 2007, 09:34 AM~7217760
> *heres where we got ours from email them and ask about ur car
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/50-COLOR-DA...emZ190077565181
> *


Thank You for the direct link and info...I appreciate it bro!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

looks good


----------



## Klean Kut

Nice work!!!


----------



## Downtown

did you already finish the console? any pics?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Feb 11 2007, 01:12 AM~7229651
> *did you already finish the console? any pics?
> *


nah didnt start... im thinking im gonna keep the bench- wait till next year and then do the buckets and console.. all depends ...


----------



## Downtown

darn i wanted to see how that paper mache worked, guess ill use MDF board like everyone else.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Downtown_@Feb 11 2007, 02:39 AM~7230070
> *darn i wanted to see how that paper mache worked, guess ill use MDF board like everyone else.
> *



if you have an akward shape... build a paper mache model ..... then when its hard - fiberglass over it ... sand fill and paint.

i threw out that paper mache model a while ago... lol i was gonna do mdf too... since its not an akward shape ... just a long box


----------



## impala_631

bump


----------



## 727Lowrider

any update???


----------



## LOWX732

soorry were in the middle of a snow storm right now.... ( :tears: with no guarage the cutty out in it)

waiting for

my subs to get here

meet some guy n give him $$ for hot rod guages


----------



## Superlusky

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 13 2007, 09:22 PM~7254253
> *soorry were in the middle of a snow storm right now.... ( :tears: with no guarage the cutty out in it)
> 
> waiting for
> 
> my subs to get here
> 
> meet some guy n give him $$ for hot rod guages
> *


Fucking Jersey weather!


----------



## ROCK OUT

how do you take the grill of the front on top of the dash to get the front speakers out i tried to pry the grill out but i cracked my dash a little :angry: so i stopped


----------



## LOWX732

most the time you can just pull it ... make sure to pull up a littlle on one end then a little on the other .. sort of "walk" it out. you can go in underneath too and squeeze the clamps with your hands and push .. thats what i did


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 14 2007, 12:22 AM~7254253
> *soorry were in the middle of a snow storm right now.... ( :tears: with no guarage the cutty out in it)
> 
> waiting for
> 
> my subs to get here
> 
> meet some guy n give him $$ for hot rod guages
> *



FUCK THAT ... the fuck faced kid listed the item twice so he didnt have to sell them so cheap ... i told the fucker to go run into a fucking knife


he refunded my $$$ but now im shit out of subs


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

this is gonna be fun :uh:


----------



## LOWX732

bump


----------



## LOWX732

Updates?? thats what yall bitches want ? pic? huh? 











this should explain a lot ... pick these babies up in a week or some... 

n i began to wire up the guages... so far... its cake


----------



## LOWX732

here they are ... i sprayed one with vinyl / fabric spray workspretty well


n dropped one of the guages.. its cracked im going to order a replacement tomoro


----------



## 1low87regal

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 4 2007, 05:52 PM~7405229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are ... i sprayed one with vinyl / fabric spray workspretty well
> n dropped one of the guages.. its cracked im going to order a replacement tomoro
> *


the only bad thing about that stuff is it makes ur fabric feel weird....well at least it did to me when i tryed it on a piece of fabric. but it does look good


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Mar 4 2007, 05:52 PM~7405229-->
> 
> 
> 
> here they are ... i sprayed one with vinyl / fabric spray workspretty well
> n dropped one of the guages.. its cracked im going to order a replacement tomoro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks like you need another coat you can still kinda see the red underneath.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1low87regal_@Mar 4 2007, 06:46 PM~7405607
> *the only bad thing about that stuff is it makes ur fabric feel weird....well at least it did to me when i tryed it on a piece of fabric. but it does look good
> *


yeah it makes the seats feel kinda weird like stiffens the fabric, i did that to my seats but i hated it i felt like i was half assing it so now I'm redoing everything got some new seats that are in really good shape


----------



## 65chevyman

interior should turn out badass when your done


----------



## LOWX732

well yeah its stiff... but i was just gonna throw out the covers... this will do untill i can buy the reupholstery set..

and i did put another coat on .. an a few more will go on too


----------



## 727Lowrider

any updates of the dash, Im workin on mine and that shit aint no fun. I was ready to throw it out and find a new one but luckily I didnt and im gonna try and do some more on it next weekend.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Mar 5 2007, 02:18 PM~7410541
> *any updates of the dash, Im workin on mine and that shit aint no fun. I was ready to throw it out and find a new one but luckily I didnt and im gonna try and do some more on it next weekend.
> *


yeah ill do more pics ... its just so tedious ... bondo and sanding over and over again.. im feelin like i wish i never started too


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 5 2007, 01:22 PM~7410561
> *yeah ill do more pics ... its just so tedious ... bondo and sanding over and over again.. im feelin like i wish i never started too
> *


aint that the truth, the worst part is im sellin my cadillac soon, im jsut doing it because the dash was cracked up and I gotta get descent money out of this car cause of all the money put into it so I dont want anyone nit-picking......


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Mar 5 2007, 09:13 PM~7413345
> *aint that the truth, the worst part is im sellin my cadillac soon, im jsut doing it because the dash was cracked up and I gotta get descent money out of this car cause of all the money put into it so I dont want anyone nit-picking......
> *



paint it REALY GOOD with stripes or leafing .. if you are putting the time into it make sure itll be the selling point


----------



## 727Lowrider

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 5 2007, 10:24 PM~7414411
> *paint it REALY GOOD with stripes or leafing .. if you are putting the time into it make sure itll be the selling point
> *


true


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LOWX732

quick update: I started glassing a template for the guages ... thats up in the air - i have no clue how that will turn out ( pics later if i feel like it)


i grinded down all the spots where removing the landau top fucked up the roof - then laid bondo ( today was the most beautiful day Ive seen since day 1 of my build- we are finally out of that shitty weather) 

the seat i sprayed black is maroon again - when i come back from vacation i will order the upholstery set

and im also broke cus i buy too many sneakers ( according to my girlfriend wh says i should save for vaca. )


----------



## 1low87regal

have u tookin any pixs of ur dash that u were glassin?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 12 2007, 11:04 PM~7465463
> *have u tookin any pixs of ur dash that u were glassin?
> *


you know what .. ill do that now..


----------



## 1low87regal

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

heres a lil "how to" on custom template for guages








1- remove the peice that held the clear lens in place








spray with 3m adhesive








take an old t shirt and press it firmly to the form of the plastic








then you use the fiberglass resin to harden it ( i still need to finish it up)


----------



## LOWX732

i know its been weeks and the dash aint done yet but its hard to find time i have to devote a couple days in a row to it


----------



## 1low87regal

man that looks like a bitch to do im glade i juss sprayed mine but looks good so far


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 12 2007, 11:51 PM~7465894
> *man that looks like a bitch to do im glade i juss sprayed mine but looks good so far
> *


it is a bitch .. its gonna be a huge + when i take it to some local shows.. itll make it be considered a lil more than a nice daily...


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LOWX732

MOCK UP ... did some major cleaning today - i was supposed to sand but thought a clean up would promote more efficient work later on.. and for fun i did a mock up just so i didnt forget what my car looked like or for this matter is going to look like


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Jan 4 2007, 04:02 PM~6901958-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 12:50 PM~7127535
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 11:33 PM~7447727
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 04:11 AM~7467448
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Mar 14 2007, 03:53 AM~7474505
> *
> *


----------



## LOWX732

man this is a bitch .. trick is to dedicate yourself entirely to it :uh: i even took off of school today . i tried to show much of the fuck-ups as possible - if i knew it was this involved i probably would have never started :uh: ... no turning back now :biggrin: time to grind


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Mar 12 2007, 09:17 PM~7466184-->
> 
> 
> 
> it is a bitch .. its gonna be a huge + when i take it to some local shows.. itll make it be considered a lil more than a nice daily...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definetly!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWX732_@Mar 21 2007, 07:55 AM~7520841
> *man this is a bitch .. trick is to dedicate yourself entirely to it :uh: i even took off of school today . i tried to show much of the fuck-ups as possible - if i knew it was this involved i probably would have never started :uh: ... no turning back now :biggrin: time to grind
> *


in the end it will all be worth it! i might start mine this weekend, but it's my daily so we'll see... i have to make sure i can get it all done and back in the car in one weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 21 2007, 11:02 AM~7520872
> *definetly!
> in the end it will all be worth it! i might start mine this weekend, but it's my daily so we'll see... i have to make sure i can get it all done and back in the car in one weekend...  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: not gonna happen ill tell you now .. i hope you have a full 48 hours to dedicate to it then ... and you plan to paint it on the weekend too? that needs time between coats and clear ... which is a weekend alone.. i suggest having another car you can use for a few weeks because thats how long its probably going to take 

o yeah and taking out the dash took me a week :uh: i broke a few things in that adventure :roflmao:


----------



## I. K. Rico

ha ha... that's what i'm worried about, breaking shit and i want to finish it as soon as possible so i can get it painted and put back in before the end of april, cause there is a car show coming up... i might go pick up one from a junkyard then so i can work on it and still drive mine...


----------



## creepin cutty

good idea


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 21 2007, 01:17 PM~7521740
> *ha ha... that's what i'm worried about, breaking shit and i want to finish it as soon as possible so i can get it painted and put back in before the end of april, cause there is a car show coming up... i might go pick up one from a junkyard then so i can work on it and still drive mine...
> *


best idea yet :thumbsup: wish i did that :uh:


----------



## dittylopez

Very informative! I like it. I'm taking my dash out tomorrow. Problem is they are already painted...Any tips????


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 21 2007, 10:55 AM~7520841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



anyone no wat to do about this ripping ... i get it so it looks goood put i press on it a bit and it starts to rip again should i fill it in with a lil fiberglass resin????


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 22 2007, 12:24 AM~7526689
> *Very informative! I like it. I'm taking my dash out tomorrow. Problem is they are already painted...Any tips????
> *



get a spare dash and build it up first ... if you think your in over your head throw it out and be glad you never took yours out to begin with


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 21 2007, 01:17 PM~7521740
> *ha ha... that's what i'm worried about, breaking shit and i want to finish it as soon as possible so i can get it painted and put back in before the end of april, cause there is a car show coming up... i might go pick up one from a junkyard then so i can work on it and still drive mine...
> *


i try to do that with extened a arms and what not, so theres theres no down time


----------



## chet milner

good job so far bro keep it up!


----------



## dittylopez

Anything new LOWX732? Hows that gauge cluster coming along? I was thinking of doing something similar. Any tips? Keep up the hard work it's definitely going to be worth it in the end!


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Mar 30 2007, 12:38 AM~7581489
> *Anything new LOWX732? Hows that gauge cluster coming along? I was thinking of doing something similar. Any tips? Keep up the hard work it's definitely going to be worth it in the end!
> *


im in Fla rightnow but i got 3 days off when i come back


----------



## dittylopez

Awesome! You're my inspiration! I have everything out of the interior except the dash. All the hardware is out but its hooked up by something behind the gauge/ steering column area that I can't find... I don't know if I may have missed a piece of hw or 2? I'm at the point of no return now! I saw you took out the carpet in your ride. Is it salvageable? Let me know how much including shipping, if you' wanna get rid of it. Thanks.


----------



## cutman

looks good have fun and hope it turns out good


----------



## cutman

if you just started doin shit like this and you just started drivin a few months ago I give you big props give it a few years and you will have some bad ass shit keep with it


----------



## shortydoowop138

ditty take a few pics of your dash and .the area where the column is and someone can help or talk you thur .Lox on that bed sheet on the dash will you use it single layered or double it i am at tyhe point to take my shit to a shop but don't want my ideas stole from some one in the area


----------



## dittylopez

I will try to get pics shorty. I am in desperate need so to my homie with a camera I may go just to show where I'm stuck...If I break anything as far as the OG gauge cluster, what are my options to fix/repair it? Should I just do a custom gaube like LOWX732? That idea was awesome but at hte point I'm at, afraid to break stuff..Should I just break it and not worry about cause I could do something like LOWX732 or be careful and pay a mechanic to fix what I beak???


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Apr 1 2007, 11:26 PM~7599794
> *I will try to get pics shorty. I am in desperate need so to my homie with a camera I may go just to show where I'm stuck...If I break anything as far as the OG gauge cluster, what are my options to fix/repair it? Should I just do a custom gaube like LOWX732? That idea was awesome but at hte point I'm at, afraid to break stuff..Should I just break it and not worry about cause I could do something like LOWX732 or be careful and pay a mechanic to fix what I beak???
> *


you can always get a new gauge cluster at the junkyard if you break it... i picked one up for $25...


----------



## LOWX732

im glad to hear i am inspiring people to do as i did...

as for the bed sheet .... spray the 3m - stick it to it and glass it ... its up to you to judge whetere you want to ad a layer after that ... it couldnt hurt- 


and the guage cluster can be taken out theres no way to "break it out" i explain that tonite if i get on


----------



## LOWX732

*-HOW TO REMOVE AN OLDS CLUSTER-*


remove the surround and unbolt the entire cluster so if you tug it it gives a litlle but still feels like sumthin is holdin it back

then pop the hood

look on the top of the wheel well there should be a box with two cables screwed on to it

mine had a metal clip surroundung it - it just popped off with a screw driver

follow one of the ccables into the fire wall - thats the cable you want to disconnect from the box - do so

feed the cable into the wall and from the inside of the car tug on the cluster it should come out a little further 

that cable is connected to your speedo 

squeeze the clip and pull and it should come off

also there are two sets of wires on clips that either slide or snap out


your cluster is now free

so even if you break it - you still need to free it


----------



## Loner

Ey i got a dash and it only has two thin cracks nothing else so i was thinking of fixing do i have to sand the whole dash down and then just paint it or do the whole thing? what should i use to fix the cracks?


----------



## CADILLACSAM

This was a well informative topic, Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico

i picked up my project dash at the junkyard this weekend, $80 with rally gauge cluster  ... but oh well it costs to be beautiful... i'll post up some pics this week while i'm working on it...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 10 2007, 01:54 AM~7655609
> *i picked up my project dash at the junkyard this weekend, $80 with rally gauge cluster   ... but oh well it costs to be beautiful... i'll post up some pics this week while i'm working on it...
> *


dont get mad ... get glad! :biggrin: you can sell that cluster for at least $50 meaning the dash is only 30 which is good 






and on another note the same place that wanted to do my interior for 2 stacks said just to paint the dash a glossy black would be 350 .. i think thats a lil high so im goin down to my friends at the motorcycle shop and see if they can hook me up real nice im thinking at MOST 200 they would say .... when they painted my bike they only charged me for cost of paint


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7658727
> *dont get mad ... get glad!  :biggrin: you can sell that cluster for at least $50 meaning the dash is only 30 which is good
> 
> *


true true... the thing is that i already had bought another cluster a few months ago so i didn't really need it... but i think the one i have is broken so i got it just in case... :biggrin: always gotta be prepared...

i started cuttin' up my dash today... damn it's harder than i thought... since i'm going custom i cut out alot of it... i'm shaving the whole area where the ac/heater controls and head unit go... and i'ma relocate them... you'll see what i mean when i post the pics... but i'm having problems because the dash is so flimsy with those peices cut out that i can't get it to hold shape and i have a feeling that when i get it done it's not gonna fit back in right


----------



## LOWX732

like u sed dont exactly no what u mean... i understand about cuttin that part out ... i thot bout doin that and glassin a honda center console to it instead but i didnt wanna go crazy .. im already in over my head


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 10 2007, 07:48 PM~7662501
> *like u sed dont exactly no what u mean... i understand about cuttin that part out ... i thot bout doin that and glassin a honda center console to it instead but i didnt wanna go crazy .. im already in over my head
> *


i know the feeling... :biggrin:


----------



## shortydoowop138

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Apr 10 2007, 06:49 PM~7662018
> *i'm shaving the whole area where the ac/heater controls and head unit go... and i'ma relocate them...
> *


So what are you putting there in their place or are you leaving it smooth.?.


----------



## I. K. Rico

i want it to be smooth... i'll post pics today so you guys can get an idea of what i'm trying to do...


----------



## LOWX732

back to custom cluster 101


after the t shirt was glass'd i marked out and cut holes










then wit 3m adhesive to the back i cut tiny peices of matt and stuck them to the back .. glass'd them ... that renforced the thin parts between the holes










then i laid bondo and sanded it down with a disk sander

i used a spindle sander a lil smaller that the small holes to shave out the holes and make them the right size






















here is for 4 of the guages ... the other two i will either buy pillar pods from gbodyparts.com or incorperate them into my center console


----------



## shortydoowop138

Looks good homie.. Keep up the good work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard

i like that a lot :thumbsup:



where did you get those gauges at?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 13 2007, 01:09 AM~7680596
> *i like that a lot :thumbsup:
> where did you get those gauges at?
> *


ebay motors ... TPI Tech they got a website... idk what it is tho


----------



## LOWX732

done !!!!















jp its a photoshop... heres the mock up


----------



## I. K. Rico

not bad


----------



## youngdeezy

man your doin a good job. i wish you lived by me cause you seem like the only person i see puttin in some real work. the people around here from the site aint showin me love but i dont give a fuck cause im donkin my shit out so i can ride hi on'em


----------



## shortydoowop138

yeah i feel you on low he real with them cars when he get older he gonna be a montser and Young dezzy i saw your cutty that hoe is clean i like the color


----------



## 81cutty

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

if you guys only knew the shit i gotta deal with... my parents are constantly yellin at me cause it looks like shit and its parked in the driveway .. they thought my first car i would drive .. im spending all my money on the wrong things... i dont know what im doing .. i destroyed a good car... im bringing the neigborhood down... dont do this.. dont spray that 

and im moving to FLA on my 18th birthday... so im driving down ,... my mom asks me if the car even runs. she said it will never make it ( note that the engine is a 4.3L V8 with only 75K on it - its got plenty of life left) she laughed at the idea. wtf? i take out my interior and thatll make my engine stop running? 

its not limited to my parents. several people have called my car a POS and itll never run... i just dont get it 

sorry to type all this nonsense - im just venting some stress


----------



## youngdeezy

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 18 2007, 05:53 AM~7718489
> *if you guys only knew the shit i gotta deal with... my parents are constantly yellin at me cause it looks like shit and its parked in the driveway .. they thought my first  car i would drive .. im spending all my money on the wrong things... i dont know what im doing .. i destroyed a good car... im bringing the neigborhood down... dont do this.. dont spray that
> 
> and im moving to FLA on my 18th birthday... so im driving down ,... my mom asks me if the car even runs. she said it will never make it ( note that the engine is a 4.3L V8 with only 75K on it - its got plenty of life left) she laughed at the idea. wtf? i take out my interior and thatll make my engine stop running?
> 
> its not limited to my parents. several people have called my car a POS and itll never run... i just dont get it
> 
> sorry to type all this nonsense - im just venting some stress
> *


*Dont even trip LOW your doin your thing and they might no believe you right now but they will be on your nuts when its all said and done. keep up the good work and pimp that ride out.*


----------



## LOWX732

thanks man .. its just stressfull


----------



## shortydoowop138

been there with parents,fake ass friends hoes that I use to talk to ;shit some talking now bout the SS being parked with the dashboard out.HELL MY POPS TOLD ME IF THEY TALKING AND HATING YOU JUST DOING YOU JOB RIGHT(KEEP IT UP)


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 18 2007, 06:53 AM~7718489
> *if you guys only knew the shit i gotta deal with... my parents are constantly yellin at me cause it looks like shit and its parked in the driveway .. they thought my first  car i would drive .. im spending all my money on the wrong things... i dont know what im doing .. i destroyed a good car... im bringing the neigborhood down... dont do this.. dont spray that
> 
> and im moving to FLA on my 18th birthday... so im driving down ,... my mom asks me if the car even runs. she said it will never make it ( note that the engine is a 4.3L V8 with only 75K on it - its got plenty of life left) she laughed at the idea. wtf? i take out my interior and thatll make my engine stop running?
> 
> its not limited to my parents. several people have called my car a POS and itll never run... i just dont get it
> 
> sorry to type all this nonsense - im just venting some stress
> *


i feel ya on that fool... i live in AZ and i bought my car from northern Nevada... it's an '86 with a V8 and it made it the whole 12 hour drive non-stop on 13's with no problems! so if your cars taken care of it will be fine just check everything before you go and you'll be good...


----------



## jgaona05

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 18 2007, 02:39 PM~7720684
> *been there with parents,fake ass friends  hoes that I use to talk to ;shit some talking now bout the SS being parked with the dashboard out.HELL MY POPS TOLD ME IF THEY TALKING AND HATING YOU JUST DOING YOU JOB RIGHT(KEEP IT UP)
> *



SO DAMN TRUE!!


----------



## boombox

i got a '89 cutty myself. i need u send that whole projct to me ([email protected]) cuz it seems helpful


----------



## LOWX732

ok basically for my guages i needed to switch the sender in the gas tank .. i figured since i took out the tank i might as well paint it ..


----------



## LOWX732

now my seat covers came and let me tell you this is rocket science ... i didn no if my seats were ruined halfway thru the middle of this.. let me tell you that the seats come 100 percent apart and there are more parts than it appears 


i will make a how to topic when i do my passanger seat


----------



## shortydoowop138

them look hella nice low i had to redo my back seat and it was just hog rings that I took off with some vice grips.But keep up the good work


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 27 2007, 02:04 AM~7783674
> *them look hella nice low i had to redo my back seat and it was just hog rings that I took off with some vice grips.But keep up the good work
> *


yeah i, savin those for last cus it will be easier than the buckets

with the buckets you have to detach the head rest mechanism and ter are metal rods you have to tie to on the inside and all this other bullshit


----------



## youngdeezy

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 26 2007, 07:27 PM~7782575
> *now my seat covers came and let me tell you this is rocket science ... i didn no if my seats were ruined halfway thru the middle of this.. let me tell you that the seats come 100 percent apart and there are more parts than it appears
> i will make a how to topic when i do my passanger seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


low im not sure if you said this already but can you tell me where did you order your seat covers. the ride is lookin clean


----------



## 817Lowrider

i bookmarked this cus I am getting my cutty next week and need all the help i can get. Looks good. you can bondo over plastic? :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2007, 12:56 AM~7847952
> *i bookmarked this cus I am getting my cutty next week and need all the help i can get.  Looks good. you can bondo over plastic? :thumbsup:
> *



YA SKUFF IT UP SO IT STICKS... 



btw the entire interior is in ... i need to take pics tho .. im just waitin on some electric tracks tho ..my shits too rusty and i hate fuckin with that pull handle thing


----------



## Drs2288

say man thats some real good work, keep it up


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 7 2007, 10:19 PM~7854843
> *YA SKUFF IT UP SO IT STICKS...
> btw the entire interior is in ... i need to take pics tho .. im just waitin on some electric tracks tho ..my shits too rusty and i hate fuckin with that pull handle thing
> *


where did you get the electric tracks from?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 8 2007, 02:10 PM~7858621
> *where did you get the electric tracks from?
> *



my friend bought some cutty seats n they had electric tracks he didn have wires originally running so hes givin it to me


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## MR. BUICK

UPDATES AND PIX! :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 10 2007, 01:33 PM~7876574
> *:0
> *


That's not the "pic" I wanted! :biggrin:


----------



## dittylopez

Can't wait to see the results of your hard work LOWX732!


----------



## impala_631

seats look nice


----------



## LOWX732

camera batteries are charging ... i bought some cheap fuckin walmart batteries thing theyd hold a charge... fuckin shit ass hole mother fuckin dick licking sons of bitches


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## dittylopez

Seats look good! Hows that dash coming! Damn homie you come a ways! I can't wait to start my thread of progress!


----------



## I. K. Rico

not to jack your topic... just wanted to post some progress of my new interior project... vinyl/suede and it's my first time sewing so i'm pretty proud of it... let me know what you guys think... i wouldn't to do some mild custom work instead of just regular stock cutlass door panels... the lines take a while to sew but they look 100% better than just a flat peice of cloth, que no?


----------



## dittylopez

Very nice Rico! You should start a thread on how to do that, I bet the procedure could help some one out.


----------



## LOWX732

4 days off of work... sandin,sandin sandin,... dash board is almost complete


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 18 2007, 07:08 AM~7929509
> *4 days   off of work... sandin,sandin sandin,... dash board is almost complete
> *


Because of YOU I'm all motivated to re-do my interior...so I started off by paintin shit. Thanks a lot asshole! :biggrin: 

Seriously though, good work and keep postin the pix. 

BTW, did you remove the dash to sand and paint or are you leaving it in and masking?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 18 2007, 02:40 PM~7931038
> *Because of YOU I'm all motivated to re-do my interior...so I started off by paintin shit. Thanks a lot asshole! :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, good work and keep postin the pix.
> 
> BTW, did you remove the dash to sand and paint or are you leaving it in and masking?
> *



go back some pages ... youll see :uh: lol


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 12:50 PM~6984564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sanded it down alot did a few coats of bondo  primer an sprayed it take your time
> *


 This shit is sik bro ima have to get @ you for some tips


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 10 2007, 02:30 PM~7877037
> *That's not the "pic" I wanted! :biggrin:
> *


sup bro how ya been? i guess you wernt able to make the streetlow show since i didnt see you out there, but i know its your job, call in sick next time


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7962637
> *sup bro how ya been? i guess you wernt able to make the streetlow show since i didnt see you out there, but i know its your job, call in sick next time
> *


Shit, I know man...after seeing all the pix you posted of the show I was like, damn... 

My work schdule's all fucked up now so I'm gonna miss pretty much every show! The only show I WILL NOT MISS is the LM show in San Mateo... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK+May 23 2007, 01:48 PM~7964186-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I know man...after seeing all the pix you posted of the show I was like, damn...
> 
> My work schdule's all fucked up now so I'm gonna miss pretty much every show! The only show I WILL NOT MISS is the LM show in San Mateo... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@May 23 2007, 12:12 PM~7963466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY OPINION ON LRM !!!
> *


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 02:34 PM~7964615
> *
> *


Hey man, a show is a show...it's just convenient for me cause it's in town


----------



## PICAZZO

YEA BUT THEY DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT US, SO I WONT GIVE EM A DIME !!!


----------



## slamin81

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Apr 26 2007, 08:27 PM~7782575
> *now my seat covers came and let me tell you this is rocket science ... i didn no if my seats were ruined halfway thru the middle of this.. let me tell you that the seats come 100 percent apart and there are more parts than it appears
> i will make a how to topic when i do my passanger seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whare did u get those covers


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by slamin81_@May 24 2007, 05:15 AM~7968298
> *whare did u get those covers
> *



ebay






and the interior is at an akward stage...

kind of like my life .... 

im done with high school and in the mornings i work at an autobody shop in town

the cutty is in the middle of a brake job which is getting more expensive as i realize how fucked up the brakes realy are

the dash will NEVER get done .. it is the never ending sanding job 

and im running low in the cash department and considering trying to paint the dash and exterior..


idk whats gonna happen


----------



## slamin81

man your cutty is lookin good tho


----------



## KaLiRiDeR

Props on all the work you doing homie looking good


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 16 2007, 12:54 AM~7913107
> *not to jack your topic... just wanted to post some progress of my new interior project... vinyl/suede and it's my first time sewing so i'm pretty proud of it... let me know what you guys think... i wouldn't to do some mild custom work instead of just regular stock cutlass door panels... the lines take a while to sew but they look 100% better than just a flat peice of cloth, que no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice, good work


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 25 2007, 02:04 PM~7978571
> *that looks nice, good work
> *


thanks fool :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 25 2007, 06:23 PM~7979011
> *thanks fool  :biggrin:
> *


fewl???? :angry: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 29 2007, 09:27 PM~8004400
> *fewl???? :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ha ha sorry i'm used to saying fool alot... 

Okay my dash is not done but i feel like posting progress pics so here they are... 
my plan is to create a flat surface across the front and mold in some custom round 
digital gauges with a dual-DIN tv in the center, relocate the air/light controls and 
mold in fleetwood air vents... here is a sample of what i have done so far...









***this is what i am using to do my dash***









***stock dash with the gauges, light controls, and air vents removed***









***next step was to cut peices of a shirt and staple them across the holes***









***make sure the fabric is tight with no wrinkles or folds ***









***mixed resin/hardener and applied to cloth***









***air vents from an '80s fleetwood that i will be molding into the dash***









***domelight from a '95 deville that i will be molding into the headliner***









***upper door panel with vinyl/suede, ready to put on, waiting on lowers***


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 30 2007, 07:34 AM~8006398
> *ha ha sorry i'm used to saying fool alot...
> 
> Okay my dash is not done but i feel like posting progress pics so here they are...
> my plan is to create a flat surface across the front and mold in some custom round
> digital gauges with a dual-DIN tv in the center, relocate the air/light controls and
> mold in fleetwood air vents... here is a sample of what i have done so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***this is what i am using to do my dash***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***stock dash with the gauges, light controls, and air vents removed***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***next step was to cut peices of a shirt and staple them across the holes***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***make sure the fabric is tight with no wrinkles or folds ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***mixed resin/hardener and applied to cloth***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***air vents from an '80s fleetwood that i will be molding into the dash***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***domelight from a '95 deville that i will be molding into the headliner***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***upper door panel with vinyl/suede, ready to put on, waiting on lowers***
> *


I like, I like, post more! :biggrin:


----------



## creepin cutty

bondo brand blah...good start tho


----------



## I. K. Rico

what's wrong with bondo brand? what's a better one? all i've seen is the bondo brand products in the stores...


----------



## creepin cutty

bondo puts toomuch wax in its resin, so its easier to sand but when one layer dries u must sand to add another layer..

uscompsites - B-440 Premium Polyester Layup Resin
http://www.uscomposites.com/polyesters.html
alot alot better, once you use it...ull neva go back


----------



## creepin cutty

i've done a fair share of fiberglassing work...evercoat products are great...espcially, rage & duraglass..oh and slick sand..


----------



## I. K. Rico

i've heard of duraglass and slicksand... do you have to order them online?


----------



## creepin cutty

duraglass and slicksand u dont, u cant get at ur local paint supply...if they dont have it dont settle for anything else lol bondo brand is cheap no doubt...but its also a cheaply made product...


----------



## I. K. Rico

alright then i'll look into it, thanks for the advice...


----------



## creepin cutty

yo if u have any questions im more than glad to help..


----------



## I. K. Rico

alright homie i'll hit you up when i do...


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@May 15 2007, 10:54 PM~7913107
> *not to jack your topic... just wanted to post some progress of my new interior project... vinyl/suede and it's my first time sewing so i'm pretty proud of it... let me know what you guys think... i wouldn't to do some mild custom work instead of just regular stock cutlass door panels... the lines take a while to sew but they look 100% better than just a flat peice of cloth, que no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey homie what did you use for the pipping were the vinyl and suede split??? also were did you get the suede??? looks sick by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

My never ending brake jofb is nearing its ugly end ... i fixed the hard line changed the pads and swapped out a new hose 


i no this aint the section but this is my topics so 

ANYONE know haw to put brake fluid back in the system? ... i have no knowledge of this


----------



## 3wheelKing

Why did you remove all the fluid? Sometimes you can fill it and pump the pedal with the cap off and itll be okay...if that dont work you got to get a bleeder


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 30 2007, 03:40 PM~8009741
> *hey homie what did you use for the pipping were the vinyl and suede split??? also were did you get the suede??? looks sick by the way :thumbsup:
> *


the piping is... piping ($4 for 20 ft) :biggrin: it came premade... i bought it at the fabric store with the vinyl ($7/yard) and the suede ($12/yard)... thanks for the compliments... they sell everything even ostrich and gator and shit... it's a family owned shop too here in az... thanks


----------



## creepin cutty

DID U TAKE A LOOK AT THE SITE I GAVE U?


----------



## I. K. Rico

yeah fool i checked it out i'll probably order some of that shit on payday... but i'ma check at the paint shop first and see about that slicksand or duraglass...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@May 31 2007, 12:29 AM~8012247
> *Why did you remove all the fluid? Sometimes you can fill it and pump the pedal with the cap off and itll be okay...if that dont work you got to get a bleeder
> *



whats this


----------



## 3wheelKing

heres one


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@May 31 2007, 07:17 PM~8017678
> *heres one
> *


ooooo i knew i needed somethin like that ... i can get those at an auto parts store? thanks for your help man










BTW Today was a great day for the dash .... 

nothing complete but nearing the end of bondo & sand I came up from the basement cus im hungry so a couple more hours and ill be able to call it a day


And if all gos well dual exhaust might go in next week !!


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

its getting painted tomoro ....

FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8035722
> *its getting painted tomoro ....
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!
> *


post dee pics!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle

just looked at the whole topic cool build


----------



## dittylopez

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 3 2007, 08:38 PM~8035722
> *its getting painted tomoro ....
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!
> *


Can't wait to see the pics! Are you doing it yourself?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Jun 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8038265
> *Can't wait to see the pics! Are you doing it yourself?
> *



it was supoposed to happen today and i spent 6 hrs instead sanding little shit to make it perfect and when i tried to prime it the gun was fucked and i thought i had work so i left the shop .. tuns out i dont have work and im going to the shop tomoro so itll be then


----------



## I. K. Rico

ok here is a photoshop of what i'm doing to my dash since nobody seems to fully understand what i envision... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8045395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is a photoshop of what i'm doing to my dash since nobody seems to fully understand what i envision... :biggrin:
> *


that is bad ass do it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I. K. Rico

thanks homie, i'm still working on it...


----------



## LOWX732

youre gonna have to remove it eventually


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8045395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is a photoshop of what i'm doing to my dash since nobody seems to fully understand what i envision... :biggrin:
> *


dont care 4 the chain but everything else is clean.


----------



## I. K. Rico

oh yeah i just took a picture of someone elses dash i found and photoshopped it... there will be no chain steering wheel i only grip grain!


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## I. K. Rico

damn that shoot looks pretty clean homie... you haven't wet sanded it yet have you?


----------



## LOWX732

no these are pics from this morning


----------



## I. K. Rico

looks real good are you planning on any leafing/striping?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 7 2007, 12:43 PM~8059487
> *looks real good are you planning on any leafing/striping?
> *



idk ill put it in and whoever does it can stripe it while its in the car for right now im looking to get the dash in asap so i can drive the damn car


----------



## I. K. Rico

ha ha yeah i feel ya... i've been driving mine for a week without a dash/gauges and i already ran out of gas once... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 7 2007, 01:21 PM~8059764
> *ha ha yeah i feel ya... i've been driving mine for a week without a dash/gauges and i already ran out of gas once...  :biggrin:
> *



i havent driven mine since i bought it .. In december :uh:


----------



## I. K. Rico

damn... so what's next after the dash?


----------



## impala_631

looks nice, i hope you added promoter to it


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 7 2007, 04:24 PM~8061033
> *looks nice, i hope you added promoter to it
> *



promoter?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 7 2007, 04:21 PM~8061014
> *damn... so what's next after the dash?
> *



brakes fixed ( theyre not broken i just got air in them)
dual exhaust in ( i tore the sigle out already)
Tune up / oil / trans
buy door panels
paint interior plastics
audio (LOUD!)
trunk kit 
paint job
Air freshener


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 7 2007, 04:37 PM~8061117
> *promoter?
> *


adhesion promoter, when you paint over plastic parts, its a must unless you fiberglass the whole dash


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 7 2007, 04:45 PM~8061155
> *adhesion promoter, when you paint over plastic parts, its a must unless you fiberglass the whole dash
> *



the whole dash was bondo... then primer there wasnt any plastic that was painted except fro the speaker grills and under the steering column


----------



## LOWX732

recap: so you dont have to go back any pages


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 7 2007, 04:47 PM~8061167
> *the whole dash was bondo... then primer there wasnt any plastic that was painted except fro the speaker grills and under the steering column
> *


oh, i thought you just sanded the plastic down and bondo on the edges, you might be ok then


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 7 2007, 04:49 PM~8061175
> *recap: so you dont have to go back any pages
> 
> 
> *


koo, i got ya


----------



## LOWX732

past two weeks ive been putting in 5 + hours a dayto get this done .....a lot of which i didnt take pics ... any plastic you see in the pics was covered .. i did more these past weeks then ever


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8061139
> *brakes fixed ( theyre not broken i just got air in them)
> dual exhaust in ( i tore the sigle out already)
> Tune up / oil / trans
> buy door panels
> paint interior plastics
> audio (LOUD!)
> trunk kit
> paint job
> Air freshener
> *


are you buying stock ones or the ones with the speakers molded? i'ma be getting some of the molded ones for my ride, unless i decide to build them myself which isn't hard... we'll see... :biggrin:


----------



## awash242

Thats great work, it looks awesome. I have been wanting to do this to my Monte Carlo dash for awhile. I always thought the whole dash needed to be wrapped in fleece and glassed....how will this bondo hold up over time compared to glassing the whole dash...school me.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jun 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8061951
> *Thats great work, it looks awesome. I have been wanting to do this to my Monte Carlo dash for awhile. I always thought the whole dash needed to be wrapped in fleece and glassed....how will this bondo hold up over time compared to glassing the whole dash...school me.
> *



ill tell u wen the shit falls off 

idk seriously i just did it.. lol a bullshit amatuer move but it seems strong


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## KaLiRiDeR

wat did you use to scuff it so that the bondo would stick?


----------



## LOWX732

80 sandpaper ....


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jun 7 2007, 06:58 PM~8061951
> *Thats great work, it looks awesome. I have been wanting to do this to my Monte Carlo dash for awhile. I always thought the whole dash needed to be wrapped in fleece and glassed....how will this bondo hold up over time compared to glassing the whole dash...school me.
> *


glassing the whole dash is the best route, but its alot more time consuming, ive never seen a bondo dash so im not shure, but i know that if you just scuff and prime plastic without promoter then it will fall off within a month or so


----------



## I. K. Rico

looks really clean homie, are you going to be painting the woodgrain peices?



> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 8 2007, 03:18 AM~8064810
> *glassing the whole dash is the best route, but its alot more time consuming, ive never seen a bondo dash so im not shure, but i know that if you just scuff and prime plastic without promoter then it will fall off within a month or so
> *


 :0 that's what happened to me and i used promoter... but this time i'm glassing most of the peices


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 8 2007, 06:18 AM~8064810
> *glassing the whole dash is the best route, but its alot more time consuming, ive never seen a bondo dash so im not shure, but i know that if you just scuff and prime plastic without promoter then it will fall off within a month or so
> *


What does the process involve as far as wrapping the dash? Do I need to scuff it before I wrap it and glass it?


----------



## I. K. Rico

wrapping and glassing are two completely different things... to wrap you just need vinyl and glue... to glass you need cloth, resin, and fiberglass mat and bondo...


----------



## awash242

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 11:36 AM~8065641
> *wrapping and glassing are two completely different things... to wrap you just need vinyl and glue... to glass you need cloth, resin, and fiberglass mat and bondo...
> *


oh what i meant was wrapping it in cloth before I glass it...can i just staple the cloth on, or do I need to scuff the dash first?


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jun 8 2007, 09:01 AM~8065792
> *oh what i meant was wrapping it in cloth before I glass it...can i just staple the cloth on, or do I need to scuff the dash first?
> *


i don't know i'm new at it too, but i just stapled it down... i'll let you know how mine turns out...


----------



## ecp63

congrad's on the new car


----------



## 650 ReGaL

looks good keep posting pics


----------



## dittylopez

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 8 2007, 10:22 AM~8066225
> *i don't know i'm new at it too, but i just stapled it down... i'll let you know how mine turns out...
> *


You should let me know also, cause I really want to do my dash and have read many ways to do it. After reading the last couple posts in this thread about shit falling off with and without promoter, I think I want to glass it. I'm pretty much stuck to "do I scuff and and apply cloth to it, or do I just scuff it and apply the resin?". 

LOWX732, your work is awesome! I wish someone like you lived in my town so I could have some hands on experience with this stuff, cause I want to learn a lot about custom fiberglass installs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jun 8 2007, 12:01 PM~8065792
> *oh what i meant was wrapping it in cloth before I glass it...can i just staple the cloth on, or do I need to scuff the dash first?
> *


yes scuff and clean it well, theres prolly still armorall still in the cracks, you want to get all of it out to get a good bite, and scuff it up good, then start laying down your matt,glass and resin, do 2-3 layers


----------



## LOWX732

okay heres the deal they guy who helped me paint is becomeing no help

heres what i did

primed, scuffed with 400, layed down some single stage high gloss black


i wet sanded with 1000 and shot it again ... 


now what?? i no i have to wet sand again but with wat grit and what else do i need to finish it off??


----------



## LOWX732

?


----------



## LOWX732

no?


----------



## I. K. Rico

well since you already hit it once with the 1000 i would go up to either 2K or 3K... just my guess


----------



## 3wheelKing

you wouldnt want to jump from 1000 to 2000 the 2000 wouldnt get out all the scratches from the 1000...that is why you work your way up. 1000, 1200, 1500 and so on


----------



## LOWX732

haha .. ^^ here is my photoshop from a while ago

here is the fished thing VV












other pics...


----------



## ROCK OUT

looks real nice just gotta paint that steering column


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 17 2007, 11:46 PM~8123889
> *looks real nice just gotta paint that steering column
> *



yeah when i take everything back out 


im sanding and painting all the rest of the interior plastics tomoro ... btyw i got the promoter for the paint


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 17 2007, 08:46 PM~8123889
> *looks real nice just gotta paint that steering column
> *


That sounds like a good idea... :cheesy: 

Maybe I'll do that today!


----------



## LOWX732

bout the paint... i got 1000 and i got 1500 ... no store around here sells 1200.. will the skip from 1k to 1500 matter?? and should i procede to 2k?


----------



## Maricoparider

dam bro its looking good !! keep up the good work!!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 19 2007, 01:17 AM~8131973
> *bout the paint... i got 1000 and i got 1500 ... no store around here sells 1200.. will the skip from 1k to 1500 matter?? and should i procede to 2k?
> *


your going to 1500 the prime?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 20 2007, 12:35 AM~8138690
> *your going to 1500 the prime?
> *



Prime? what prim .. im trying to cutt and buff my black paint ... i cant figure this shit out


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Nice work man!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## BBLoLo63

man my 84 has pulled some stupid shit and i altered it up and down trying to fix some of it...but seeing u do some of this shit made me think about mine and i removed my back seats and am building a flat panel to cover the cage and then building my red plexiglass box for the 2 15's onto it and laying the whole floor in black carpet to match the Black Racing seats....appreciate any info on that center console u made....


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 22 2007, 10:02 PM~8158149
> *Prime? what prim .. im trying to cutt and buff my black paint ... i cant figure this shit out
> *


thats what i tought but you said 1500 then 2k, i thought you were talking about 2k primer, heres a howto topic on buffing, be carfull cause it will be hard to fit a buffer in alot of those spots
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=146701


----------



## 3wheelKing

use some small buffing wheels on a dremel for those tight areas


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Jun 26 2007, 06:42 PM~8181501
> *use some small buffing wheels on a dremel for those tight areas
> *


that will most likely burn the paint


----------



## 3wheelKing

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 26 2007, 11:53 PM~8184947
> *that will most likely burn the paint
> *


mine has a adjustable speed dial like a buffer does...as long as he dont crank it up hell be just fine


----------



## browninthe810

nice project,any new updates/pics, keep up yhe good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Jun 28 2007, 01:31 AM~8192107
> *nice project,any new updates/pics, keep up yhe good work. :thumbsup:
> *



i was just on vacation in seaside .,.. im back now .. and ill be working onm the cutty.. + i might be buyin a new cutty its a 85 v6


----------



## dittylopez

What kinda plans do you have for the new one if you get it?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Jun 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8210038
> *What kinda plans do you have for the new one if you get it?
> *



drive it :biggrin: sell the 442 buckets. and swap the grills with mine .. then sell the car for more than i bought it for






my trunk 












heres the box it was a rockford fosgate box that i hacked the hell out of in order to fit in that area in the back .. i can guarentee this is the smallest possible box for 12 inch subs .. it measures only 12 1/4 inch high :0 










this is a weird enclosure for the subbox to go in .. i want to put some plexi glass in but im a little unsure about how to instal it for right now im wingin it










if anyone remembers the 10 inch setup i did this was the box i had made now its my amp enclosure and fits plexi perfectly in it


















[
IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/lowx732/DSCF0968.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LOWX732

forgot i took these when i first made the box .. 2 rockfor fosgate 12s



















and i painted that steering coloumn like i was told i needed to


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Lookin good bro!!!


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 30 2007, 10:06 PM~8211217
> *
> and i painted that steering coloumn like i was told i needed to
> *



:roflmao: ... the box is looking good... are you lifting the car later? cause i was wondering if you are leaving space for the cylinders on the sides of the box...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 2 2007, 11:49 AM~8217849
> *:roflmao: ... the box is looking good... are you lifting the car later? cause i was wondering if you are leaving space for the cylinders on the sides of the box...
> *



theres room but ill b goin with air.. not juice .. i want something simple and easier to maintain


----------



## dippin84cutty

real nice built on the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

How's the trunk coming, any progress? Here are some pics of my dash from Wednesday, July 4th...









---------------------- after cutting out the area where the stereo and a/c controls used to be ---------------------









---------------------- attached this board for support after removing a big chunk of the dash ----------------------









--------------------------- the material covering the hole, stapled up, and ready for resin ---------------------------









-------------- the material after applying the resin, next step is the fiberglass mat and more resin --------------

*NEXT* - I already started cutting out the holes for the new air vents yesterday but no pics yet, i'll be working on it some more saturday...


----------



## LOWX732

all i gotta say is i hope u enjoy sanding lol u got some balls ... like i did goin for that .. all i need is a damn buffer n im done


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:  Looks good homie


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 30 2007, 11:06 PM~8211217
> *and i painted that steering coloumn like i was told i needed to
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## I. K. Rico

Hey LOWX732 I hope you don't mind me posting my build in your topic, I figured we're doing similar things so... here is what the dash currently looks like...









--------------------------- do you like the mess i'm making on the patio of my apartment ---------------------------









-------- i got two holes cut out and two vents modified and ready to go in, and i started on the third ---------









---------------- i don't know where this fool came from, but he was keeping me company all day ----------------

*NEXT* - I gotta finish cutting out the holes for the two middle vents and mold all the vents into the dash... 
then i'ma smooth out some of the raised areas and get it ready for some BONDO!


----------



## browninthe810

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jun 30 2007, 01:20 PM~8208339
> *i was just on vacation in seaside .,.. im back now .. and ill be working onm the cutty.. + i might be buyin a new cutty its a 85 v6
> *


----------



## orange_juiced

sorry bout the pics being oversized


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LOWX732

cant wait to get mine in .. GRRR im waitin on my friend lending me his buffer


----------



## LOWX732

update ... not interior but and update


i got free 442 grills









my bumper was fucked paint wise since i bought the car and im slowly going to sand out the entire car and prime it so heres the front bumper smooth as butter


----------



## jevonniespapi

GOOD SHIT HERE>


----------



## DarknessWithin

good fucking thread.
i got my dash out, took me 3 days, and a bit of broken shit. this thread has given me quite a bit of wicked ideas.

thanks guys.


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 18 2007, 09:10 PM~8341388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is clean as fuck! great idea homie! :cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

wow its really looking good


----------



## DarknessWithin

okay...emptied my messages.


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8344241
> *wow its really looking good
> *



hey dont sign on my account and leave messages about myself 


it just makes me seem crazy :loco: 

btw thanks :biggrin: ill be seein u as soon as its done ..


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 19 2007, 10:34 AM~8343755
> *this is clean as fuck! great idea homie! :cheesy:
> *



i wanna drill holes and get switches goin !!!


----------



## 3wheelKing

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 19 2007, 06:01 PM~8348536
> *hey dont sign on my account and leave messages about myself
> it just makes me seem crazy  :loco:
> 
> btw thanks  :biggrin: ill be seein u as soon as its done ..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DarknessWithin

:uh: 

thanks for not answering my pm.


----------



## LOWX732

i tried but it was full ... u emptied it but i thot i read in another post that u did it already .. idk i hit u back now


----------



## LOWX732

edit


----------



## LOWX732

lemme tell you something ... wiring these guages is no joke ... unless you feel like spending 5+ straight hours doing it ... dont get them .. and i hope you have a good head on your sholders .. cus its not for idiots 




























i finished around 1 this morning



















http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/lowx732/DSCF1024
.jpg


----------



## LOWX732

edit


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

center consule looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 22 2007, 04:02 PM~8364321
> *center consule looks good  :thumbsup:
> *



i was lookin at ur build man .. shit was legit .. wish i had half the tools and space u do lol .. u wanna come by sometime and do my bodywork?? lol


----------



## Malverde619

damn thats coming out really clean,keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

im thinkin of gettin this for the other 2 gauges .. what does everyone think?
http://egauges.com/vdo_acce.asp?Subgroup=Chevy_Cutlass

:uh: they have it as a chevy cutlass


----------



## Malverde619

honestly?
id say it wouldnt fit with the car if your planning on making it into a lowrider,cuz u already have the rims..now if u were turning it into a racer or something then yea..


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 20 2007, 09:39 PM~8356947
> *i tried but it was full ... u emptied it but i thot i read in another post that u did it already .. idk i hit u back now
> *


gotcha. no problem bro.
and no go on those rear plastic pieces. i found a couple of them that were thrashed to bits. and some 1/4 windows that i could have used that some dickhead smashed.


HAHA you shoulda seen me at the junk yard - holdin down the three cuttys in a row like it was the alamo. had to call a buddy up just to stand around them so i could get what i needed. its like dealing with vultures, ya heard?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 22 2007, 06:45 PM~8365242
> *gotcha. no problem bro.
> and no go on those rear plastic pieces. i found a couple of them that were thrashed to bits. and some 1/4 windows that i could have used that some dickhead smashed.
> HAHA you shoulda seen me at the junk yard - holdin down the three cuttys in a row like it was the alamo. had to call a buddy up just to stand around them so i could get what i needed. its like dealing with vultures, ya heard?
> *




damn ... nice ta hear you looked for me .. thanks for that bigtime.. i realy appreciate the effort


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 22 2007, 04:34 PM~8364521
> *honestly?
> id say it wouldnt fit with the car if your planning on making it into a lowrider,cuz u already have the rims..now if u were turning it into a racer or something then yea..
> *



im kinda stuck ya know ... my intentions were lowrider .. thats when i first started building ... then my friend who owned a cutty was all into the rally look. he started corrupting my head with this style , which ive never even thaught of before, and as you can see online, all the racer/rally parts are easy to get.. so as i did up the interior its startin to look like a racer. but the painted dash is a lowrider/showcar thing. I want an even mix of both .. I need suggestions on what to do. Im a lowrider by heart but this build is turnin racer on me and i want to bring it back a bit


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 22 2007, 07:21 PM~8366473
> *im kinda stuck ya know ... my intentions were lowrider .. thats when i first started building ... then my friend who owned a cutty was all into the rally look. he started corrupting my head with this style , which ive never even thaught of before, and as you can see online, all the racer/rally parts are easy to get.. so as i did up the interior its startin to look like a racer. but the painted dash is a lowrider/showcar thing. I want an even mix of both .. I need suggestions on what to do. Im a lowrider by heart but this build is turnin racer on me and i want to bring it back a bit
> *


Dude, you're okay man. Your interior can be either one...what seals the final deal on your car lookin like a lowrider are the wheels and paint. As long as you roll on wires and sport clean paint (NO RACING STRIPES) your're good. Your gauges look tight too, just don't go nuts with a pod mount with a dozen gauges! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 22 2007, 10:30 PM~8366514
> *Dude, you're okay man. Your interior can be either one...what seals the final deal on your car lookin like a lowrider are the wheels and paint. As long as you roll on wires and sport clean paint (NO RACING STRIPES) your're good. Your gauges look tight too, just don't go nuts with a pod mount with a dozen gauges! :biggrin:
> *


i was thinking of getting a dark gray paint .. but somthing bright and candy would be more lowrider .. but i dont wanna fuck up the color scheme i got goin also it cant be too pricey .. its my daily so if i fuck it up driving it can be resprayed


----------



## Malverde619

stay lowrider lol,its your decision cuz ur gonna be the one driving it..go with kandy paint :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 22 2007, 08:18 PM~8366898
> *i was thinking of getting a dark gray paint .. but somthing bright and candy would be more lowrider .. but i dont wanna fuck up the color scheme i got goin also it cant be too pricey .. its my daily so if i fuck it up driving it can be resprayed
> *


Remember though, it doesn't have to have candy paint to be a lowrider. If you want to go with a dark grey it can still look like a lowrider as long as it's done clean.


----------



## LOWX732

ill take pics and photoshopo many possibilities .. i like black with a line of silver leaf down the side .. thats swings both ways ... lol my car is bi


----------



## Malverde619

u plan on puttin a hydraulic setup?


----------



## bsandhu

thats fuckin clean, i just spent like atlest a hour going threw it.. giving me ideas for my monte...


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 23 2007, 02:54 PM~8372659
> *ill take pics and photoshopo many possibilities .. i like black with a line of silver leaf down the side .. thats swings both ways ... lol my car is bi
> *


Yeah, that'll work...  

Are you going with lowering springs, juice, bags...or a lift kit with 26" wheels? lol :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jul 24 2007, 12:56 AM~8376283
> *thats fuckin clean, i just spent like atlest a hour going threw it.. giving me ideas for my monte...
> *



why thank you for your time .. ans you see it was a lot of trial and error .. if you got a car and an idea.. go for .. n post pics :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 24 2007, 12:48 PM~8378827
> *Yeah, that'll work...
> 
> Are you going with lowering springs, juice, bags...or a lift kit with 26" wheels? lol :biggrin:
> *



say it again and ill kick your ass :angry: lol .. those are a great way to ruin your car .. not to mention they ruin the vibe of american muscle / american classic . if you want that shit go buy a hummer or truck or some bs


im going with bags... less work and and more sensible for a daily and i will be switching back and forth from 13 100s to 15 cutty ralley rims .. i wanna cruiise sometimes and others just play with the pavement


----------



## DarknessWithin

think of it this way... how many cars do you see dippin?
a rarity. in all respects...

look at this now..... how many "rods" do you see?
probably lots. even to and from work.

my opinion; stay low. because not only will you be rollin with a car that you put some sweat into you'll be rollin an original. not some lame ass cutty-rod. besides, like i say lowrider vehicles are hard to come by - so you'll also be in a group that consists of people who stay away from what most consider the "norm", and this can sometimes be a great thing.  :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 24 2007, 07:08 PM~8383031
> *say it again and ill kick your ass  :angry:  lol .. those are a great way to ruin your car .. not to mention they ruin the vibe of american muscle / american classic . if you want that shit go buy a hummer or truck or some bs
> im going with bags... less work and and more sensible for a daily and i will be switching back and forth from 13 100s to 15 cutty ralley rims .. i wanna cruiise sometimes and others just play with the pavement
> *


 :biggrin: LOL :biggrin: 

There you go, that'll be tight.  





You sure you don't want 26" wheels with a lift kit...you can even hook up a booty kit on the back! :cheesy: j/k...that's the last time, I promise! :biggrin:


----------



## Malverde619

dont cut them or melt down the springs another good way to fuck up the suspension lol ive seen it.. i saw some wanna be gangsters in a cutlass with melted down springs there car was sitting crooked lol..


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Jul 25 2007, 07:13 PM~8390109
> *dont cut them or melt down the springs another good way to fuck up the suspension lol ive seen it.. i saw some wanna be gangsters in a cutlass with        melted down springs there car was sitting crooked lol..
> *



although that was the original way of making your car a low .. i do no better than that


----------



## LOWX732

i have a random mosh of pics to post .. random work on the car




























new headliner .. from blue to black











and i tried my hand at pinstriping 










i started to put in the dual exhaust .. some welding is going to be needed 










lastly my grant GT steering wheel .. its like 120 at pep boys .. i bought it for 10 bucks .. came with a different horn .. thats just a wheel cap i was screwin aroun with


----------



## DarknessWithin

shit making me look like im doing nothing on my ride. damnit man...slow down. :angry:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 26 2007, 11:08 PM~8401258
> *shit making me look like im doing nothing on my ride. damnit man...slow down. :angry:
> *


lol i have too much time on my hands ... my girl moved to florida, I work mornings, I stopped working out ( and im paying for it big time), I refuse to watch tv, i never clean so i dont waste any time there lol, and i have a basement full of stuff thats been waiting to go into the car 

i have to spend my time .. its so valueable to me


----------



## LOWX732

ok look whats came yesterday


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 1 2007, 09:43 AM~8445704
> *ok look whats came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are nice door panels dude...and is that the rear speaker deck too? Where did you order those from? They look custom... :0


----------



## 3wheelKing

kurupt on here posted this awhile back
www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 1 2007, 01:40 PM~8446283
> *Those are nice door panels dude...and is that the rear speaker deck too? Where did you order those from? They look custom... :0
> *


i ordered it straight from kurupt .. he does better deals when combined and shipping than dixiemontecarlo and it came faster 


there is a slight or potentially major problem with his products ... but untill i get it straightened out with him i will not say just cus i dont wanna step on his business .. u no?


----------



## DarknessWithin

WAAAAH!
i was looking at those but didnt take an interest. i want some for one set of 6x9s.


----------



## Topox3

Hey how hard was it to take out all of the components for the dash board? alot of fucking cables!! times like these I wish I lived in the burbs' and had a fucking garage!!


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 1 2007, 07:46 PM~8450660
> *Hey how hard was it to take out all of the components for the dash board? alot of fucking cables!! times like these I wish I lived in the burbs' and had a fucking garage!!
> *


fuck that. pull some GTA shit and steal people's garages.  
its how the real players do it.


----------



## GYNX718

DAMN MAN U DID THAT CUTTY UP 2 THA FULLEST  ...WISH I HAD UR MOTIVATION WHEN I HAD MY CUTLASS....KEEP DOIN YA THINK MAN...AND AS TIME GOES BY UR GONNA KEEP GETTIN BETTER N BETTER....TIGHT ASS WORK...PEACE...POST PIX WHEN IT'S PAINTED MAN DONT 4GET....U GOT PEOPLE FOLLOWIN UR EVERY MOVE.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 1 2007, 12:43 PM~8445704
> *ok look whats came yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stuff!!!


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 1 2007, 03:46 PM~8448874
> *i ordered it straight from kurupt .. he does better deals when combined and shipping than dixiemontecarlo and it came faster
> there is a major problem with his products ... but untill i get it straightened out with him i will not say just cus i dont wanna step on his business .. u no?
> *


 :roflmao: 
Jeez, I hope you get that taken care of...let us know later on too. Good luck... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 2 2007, 01:00 PM~8455391
> *:roflmao:
> Jeez, I hope you get that taken care of...let us know later on too. Good luck... :biggrin:
> *



im going to go "fix" that now ill post pics when im done ....


----------



## LOWX732

ok the problem is with the panels are that the speakers are too deep for the holes.. they hit the door before ever coming close .. kurupt informed me i had to cut the doors .. its a normal audio shop procedure .. he designed them so they looked sleek and slim .. it seems like a lot of extra work tho .. but im never discouraged  `













first hole cut










this it what i used. i know the grinder is wrong but i used what i had










installed 









cheap speakers for test fit .. still not perfect but if i buy some shallow mount they will guarentee perfect fit


----------



## LOWX732

the other side is now cut and installed and i added a lil paint


----------



## KurupT

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GYNX718

GOOD SHIT MAN...KEEP GOIN


----------



## MR. BUICK




----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 2 2007, 02:17 PM~8457604
> *the other side is now cut and installed and i added a lil paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very well, I'm happy to hear you got them shits to work :thumbsup: 

Looks very good too


----------



## LOWX732

todays work ... took an hour from prep to cleanup


----------



## LOWX732

todays work ... took an hour from prep to cleanup


----------



## LOWX732

todays work ... took an hour from prep to cleanup


----------



## MR. BUICK

That looks good and all...but man, cut those god damn hideous nails! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 3 2007, 06:18 PM~8466244
> *That looks good and all...but man, cut those god damn hideous nails! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nah man my nails are long as hell .. girls like that shit, think its sexy .. like when guys look like girls .. but im not that far into it .. my body n facial structure is too manly for that ... shit .. but im into body mods .. like peirceings tattoos n shit


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8468615
> *nah man my nails are long as hell .. girls like that shit, think its sexy .. like when guys look like girls .. but im not that far into it .. my body n facial structure is too manly for that ... shit .. but im into body mods .. like peirceings tattoos n shit
> *


Prince Albert? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Aug 4 2007, 01:06 PM~8470338
> *Prince Albert? :0  :biggrin:
> *



no but i got fraenulum , palang , and hafada :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 4 2007, 10:38 AM~8470476
> *no but i got fraenulum , palang , and  hafada  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354747


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## GYNX718

that back speaker das in a real nice look....keep it going man...cant wait 2 see when it's painted


----------



## 817Lowrider

Where did you pick this up at again bro?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8525231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you pick this up at again bro?
> *



some guy on ebay makes them


----------



## DarknessWithin

hows the work coming along bro, anymore pics?


----------



## 83SCutDog

STILL LOOKS THE SAME AS LAST TIME BRO


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8528219
> *some guy on ebay makes them
> *


i think autozone used to have them too, you just wrote down what you wanted it to say and they had it made and sent to the store


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 12 2007, 04:09 AM~8533242
> *hows the work coming along bro, anymore pics?
> *



:uh: i havent worked on it .. i got kicked out of my house and havent been home .... i used the last bit of money i had and bought an 87 cutlass ciera so i can drive around ... its a lil shitty but it will do .. im puttin in a head unit and puttin 13s on it today.. ill take pics and mayb post if i can use my friends computer to do so


----------



## GYNX718

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 13 2007, 07:49 AM~8540910
> *:uh: i havent worked on it .. i got kicked out of my house and havent been home .... i used the last bit of money i had and bought an 87 cutlass ciera so i can drive around ... its a lil shitty but it will do .. im puttin in a head unit and puttin 13s on it today.. ill take pics and mayb  post if i can use my friends computer to do so
> *



damn bro thats fucked up....wus it because ur project?...but @ least u had sum extra money to get u by....good luck man and just kno we all still here so when u do get back 2 tha cutty post tha pix....good  luck man


----------



## Malverde619

damn sorry to hear that


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 13 2007, 07:49 AM~8540910
> *:uh: i havent worked on it .. i got kicked out of my house and havent been home .... i used the last bit of money i had and bought an 87 cutlass ciera so i can drive around ... its a lil shitty but it will do .. im puttin in a head unit and puttin 13s on it today.. ill take pics and mayb  post if i can use my friends computer to do so
> *


aint that some shit man. such is life and dealing with bullshit parents, i guess.
good luck to you homie, on the come up and on the ride.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

Looking good. I should be done with mine in a few weeks.


----------



## king-918

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8468615


Not trying to be a smart ass or any thing but a good way to cheat your way to a better sounding stereo system is to box in all your speakers that way the front of the speaker does on get canceled out by the back of the speaker wich puts out a frequency that is a direct opposite


----------



## king-918

may you said it or not but how did you get the dash to stop cracking when you were bondoing it and did you use bondo or another type of body filler?


----------



## LOWX732

HEY! damn my computer works again !!! and the cutty has come a looooooooong way

interior is all in except for top door panels, interior plastics ( cant seem to get a hold of them ) 


what ive done was ALL the body work ... smooothed out the whole thing stripped sanded bondoed ect. ... car is in prime 

got my system goin... not the best in the world but my head unit is amazing.. sound couldnt be any clearer.. and my subs are perfect because the bump hard but they are not obnoxiously loud so it syncs well with the music and its easy listening

lets seee.... LEDS under the dash ... Strobes under the seats ( light up the whole car .. my friend was like where the fuck is it coming from ? lol) 

shiney chrome pedals ... the cheap k mart kind but they were the only ones that went with the look of the car ... i like them ... 

ill get pics n shit maybe tomoro depends how busy i am


----------



## LOWX732

HEY! damn my computer works again !!! and the cutty has come a looooooooong way

interior is all in except for top door panels, interior plastics ( cant seem to get a hold of them ) 


what ive done was ALL the body work ... smooothed out the whole thing stripped sanded bondoed ect. ... car is in prime 

got my system goin... not the best in the world but my head unit is amazing.. sound couldnt be any clearer.. and my subs are perfect because the bump hard but they are not obnoxiously loud so it syncs well with the music and its easy listening

lets seee.... LEDS under the dash ... Strobes under the seats ( light up the whole car .. my friend was like where the fuck is it coming from ? lol) 

shiney chrome pedals ... the cheap k mart kind but they were the only ones that went with the look of the car ... i like them ... 

ill get pics n shit maybe tomoro depends how busy i am


----------



## LOWX732

o fuckkerrr forgot to mention i cut .. welded bolted and cryed a little but got the monte carlo ss dual exhaust to fit so snuggly in you would swear it was stock .... some realy nice chrome tips and it was complete 

all cars should just come standard with dual exhaust .. it doesnt make sense to only run one pipe .. just for me to take it out and put in two


----------



## king-918

you may have said it or not but how did you get the dash to stop cracking when you were bondoing it and did you use bondo or another type of body filler?


----------



## king-918

you may have said it or not but how did you get the dash to stop cracking when you were bondoing it and did you use bondo or another type of body filler?


----------



## regal ryda

where you get this at


----------



## ROCK OUT

PICS?!?!?


----------



## marquezs13

update?


----------



## king-918

?


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 23 2007, 11:20 PM~8856692
> *interior plastics ( cant seem to get a hold of them )
> *


funny how I let you know I had a set of them awhile ago...


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Sep 29 2007, 02:27 AM~8893257
> *funny how I let you know I had a set of them awhile ago...
> *



i need them local i tred i had paid someone on here already and the refunded my money cause its rediculous to ship


----------



## LOWX732

still for sale and will ship make offers ..


----------



## bsandhu

no new pics?


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

i bought some used panels for the front and back- id give them a 7/10 on condition but for 5 bucks each who can beat that??


----------



## LOWX732

i bought some used panels for the front and back- id give them a 7/10 on condition but for 5 bucks each who can beat that??


----------



## bsandhu

looks tight


----------



## Gallo

Lowx732.......props on all ur work. i got an 80 el camino. was doin sum dash and body bondo work...... keep it up


----------



## king-918

hello, :biggrin: how did you stop the ripping on your dash?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 2 2007, 01:02 PM~8915198
> *hello, :biggrin:  how did you stop the ripping on your dash?
> *



mix some fiberglass resin .. pour it in the crack .. if its a crack due to twisting of the dash from it not being mounted, all i can suggest is keep it steady and mount it carefully


----------



## king-918

Thanks, any updades


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

X2


----------



## LOWX732

not reli .. went to a local guy yo pick up interior pieces ... and monte carlo 1/4 window pieces dont fit a cutlass .. so i still need those 

it seems like the car starts when it wants to .. but for now im raising up money for a trip to the shop ..


----------



## king-918

how is it acting?


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 24 2007, 08:34 PM~8383878
> *think of it this way... how many cars do you see dippin?
> a rarity. in all respects...
> 
> look at this now..... how many "rods" do you see?
> probably lots. even to and from work.
> 
> my opinion; stay low. because not only will you be rollin with a car that you put some sweat into you'll be rollin an original. not some lame ass cutty-rod. besides, like i say lowrider vehicles are hard to come by - so you'll also be in a group that consists of people who stay away from what most consider the "norm", and this can sometimes be a great thing.   :biggrin:
> *


original? i dont know bout canada but round here low cuttys are a dime a dozen. if i had a nikel for every cutty on 13s ive seen i would have surrpassed bill gates in wealth by now


----------



## LOWX732

quote=king-918,Oct 10 2007, 03:58 PM~8969798]
how is it acting?
[/quote]


*UPDATE*


ok so i tried to take out the fuel filter and first off the fuel line was twisted like a pretzle and leaking .. so i broke it off and looked at the filter was soooo dirty and old brittle and stiff that it was a wonder it ever started .. 


and i just recently moved to Davenport Fl ( thats polk county, Kissimme / Orlando area ) .. and the cutty is in jersey... so Im sending money to my friend to take it to the shop .. to replace fuel line , full tune up & oil flush.


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 16 2007, 09:41 AM~9013520
> *original? i dont know bout canada but round here low cuttys are a dime a dozen. if i had a nikel for every cutty on 13s ive seen i would have surrpassed bill gates in wealth by now
> *


i see cuttys every day now i dont see any monte's or malibu's or regals


----------



## king-918

YEAH THAT WILL DO IT, SO WHEN WILL YOU BRING THE CAR TO WHERE YOU ARE


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Oct 24 2007, 02:57 PM~9073597
> *YEAH THAT WILL DO IT, SO WHEN WILL YOU BRING THE CAR TO WHERE YOU ARE
> *



by december hopefully


----------



## impala_631

looking good


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

updates :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Nov 4 2007, 12:54 AM~9149120
> *updates  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



im here- its there .. idk what else to say :happysad:


----------



## LOWX732

TTT 

IF i were to sell the car

with tune up ( has 75k og miles )

how much do you think i could get?


----------



## king-918

why are you selling


----------



## LOWX732

i moved to FL and im looking for rides here .. could use some money .. wondering what I could get


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 16 2007, 09:41 AM~9013520
> *original? i dont know bout canada but round here low cuttys are a dime a dozen. if i had a nikel for every cutty on 13s ive seen i would have surrpassed bill gates in wealth by now
> *


x2 especially in pinal county


----------



## sicx13

im in pinal county


----------



## 88monteSS

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 16 2007, 09:41 AM~9013520
> *original? i dont know bout canada but round here low cuttys are a dime a dozen. if i had a nikel for every cutty on 13s ive seen i would have surrpassed bill gates in wealth by now
> *


in Canada, not many. maybe 1 or 2 in my city that i know of. and im big into the know of people that are in the car scene here. and my city is big, you mostly see tuners everywhere, maybe like low cuttys to you guys is what tuners are to us here. on topic, this build looks like it was on the come up and then dropped to nothing, hows it going?


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 30 2007, 01:06 PM~8900214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man... keep it up..


----------



## LOWX732

well im goin to have my lowrider here in florida.. when i get back to jersey i will continue to build it up ... do a frame off rebuild on air.. make it a lowrod on some big ralley type rims .. ill take my time & money and do it right ..

i went all out to do a hot rod ispired interior and spared no expense .. why not continue it to the res of the car? and so it wont be "just another cutty on 13s"


----------



## Wyze Krakz

That's 1 hard ass Cutt-Dogg I've driven my daily 4 2 years now it's an 86. Just got another but wit t-tops will post pics of both 2morrow. By the way I'm in ST.LOUIS so everybody knows we known 4 CUTLASS'S. P.S. this is my first time just joined today so if someone can help on how to upload pics that would be great


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Jan 14 2007, 12:50 PM~6984564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sanded it down alot did a few coats of bondo  primer an sprayed it take your time
> *



This Kids Dash is Hot..Nice Damn Work..TTMFT with ya.


----------



## orange_juiced

thats man


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Seriously?


----------



## king-918

updates


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 21 2007, 11:42 AM~9274855
> *in Canada, not many. maybe 1 or 2 in my city that i know of. and im big into the know of people that are in the car scene here. and my city is big, you mostly see tuners everywhere, maybe like low cuttys to you guys is what tuners are to us here. on topic, this build looks like it was on the come up and then dropped to nothing, hows it going?
> *


dude, im in bc, there are about 15 cutty's in white rock.... and its a TINY town hell im the only one with a 80' monte out in white rock ive only seen 3 others... and thats two lowriders includin mine and two stock


----------



## pako

any updates on the trunk?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pako_@Jan 16 2008, 10:15 PM~9714059
> *any updates on the trunk?
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## impala_631

ttt


----------



## ILUVMY82

DAMN SHOULD HAVE KEPT GOING IT WAS ON THE COME UP ALL THAT WORK AND TIME AND IT WAS LOOKING TIGH ON DA INSIDE SHIT I WANNA GO AND WORK ON MINE AFTER READING THIS WHILE DAMN THING


----------



## LOWX732

its back up n runnin since i recently move back to jersey and this is my first time on lil in a long while ... i have to do a lot of serious engine matainence so nothing i can reli post up but it will be done when the swap meet rolls around and i get my panels. .funds are very limited so i need to direct my attn to the neccessities


----------



## LOWX732

also updated pics of the whole car will b up.. ( mostly in prime and more body work to be done from removeing the landau and it being rusty )


----------



## LOWYALTY48

ttt


----------



## LOWX732

ttt i no i sed id post pics but right now i got to get a distributer cap cus the post is snapped and a new ignition coil because its fried and smells like burnt rubbing alcohol 

also, i just changed the sparks and the breaks need to be bled. i dont dont have much money and i start my new job after the weekend.


----------



## Dirty Sexy Money

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

as promised

442 grills have been on for a while i got the free from my friend 














































and for those who wanted to no about the trunk...


nothing special just my box and som carpet (will get the carpet/ panel kit - should clean everthing up nice without going all out)


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

TTT 

comments , suggestions.. lets talk ppl

i no im veering off "interiors" but my block is a 260 4.3L its a weak little 8 but its a small block v8 nonetheless 

what can i do to increase its bang to be somewhat impressive?

im getting a JEGS HEI upgrade kit .. it includes my distributor cap and a high output ignition coil . spark wires n a few other parts.. the kit promises better throttle response more hp and saves gas

any other suggestions on what to do to the 260?


----------



## ILUVMY82

swap it out for a 350 or at least a 305 and go from there that lil baby motor aint gonna even burn rubber if it rains


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Sep 13 2008, 03:51 AM~11591703
> *swap it out for a 350 or at least a 305 and go from there that lil baby motor aint gonna even burn rubber if it rains
> *


lol  o well in the very far future that will happen .. but if im doing that its gonna be something sick like an ls7 lol .. ls7 cutty would be sick tho


----------



## ILUVMY82

:yes:


----------



## ILUVMY82

updates also after you put in the door panels with the 2 speakers does it sond more clear with the trebl or is it still the same cuz he sound is toward ur feet :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Looney

nice build homie im really into da interior work thankz for some ideaz :biggrin:


----------



## veltboy618

it woulda been nice to see this project finished


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1up3down_@Nov 23 2007, 01:44 AM~9285523
> *Looks good man... keep it up..
> *


nice avi :wave:


----------



## MotownScandal

bad ass homie, just went through every page of this build almost skipped some pages but went back.....wikid fuckin werk


----------



## nwguy

yea bro. i just got a regal yesterday and it has the ugly none digital one. can i install a digital one in it and how much for one if u got it


----------



## m0y316

> todays work ... took an hour from prep to cleanup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey they make these for 81 regal????


----------



## little chris




----------



## CANNONBALL Z

MY CUTTY GOT 307CID AND IT SEEMS PRETTY STRONG...I THOUGHT A 260CID WAS A SIX BANGER :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 24 2009, 11:27 PM~13104080
> *MY CUTTY GOT 307CID AND IT SEEMS PRETTY STRONG...I THOUGHT A 260CID WAS A SIX BANGER :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


260 is a small 4.3 V8..a lot of people question it. Engine with piss poor gas mileage, and piss poor power = worthless


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by m0y316_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13097314
> *
> ey they make these for 81 regal????
> *


I think dixiemontecarlo has some... google that. But from what I remember people were bitching about prices, IMO Id find/make one for 6x9s before 6.5s.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 26 2009, 07:16 PM~13122484
> *260 is a small 4.3 V8..a lot of people question it.  Engine with piss poor gas mileage, and piss poor power = worthless
> *


Yep got the same motor in my 81 it's a gutless wounder.Kinda funny i got pipes on it no cat. just turbos and i sounds alright i just has no power.It's got to be GM's weakest motor to date for a V8.


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 1 2009, 12:04 PM~13144477
> *Yep got the same motor in my 81 it's a gutless wounder.Kinda funny i got pipes on it no cat. just turbos and i sounds alright i just has no power.It's got to be GM's weakest motor to date for a V8.
> *


:roflmao: Yup that sounds like the old 260..

All I'm rollin is cat. too..sounds surprisingly 'beefy' :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler

good job on all the progress, not too many guys would go the distance you've gone to try and do it all, should look tight as fuck when it's rollin'

keep it up, great job on the seats by the way!


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 25 2009, 01:27 AM~13104080
> *MY CUTTY GOT 307CID AND IT SEEMS PRETTY STRONG...I THOUGHT A 260CID WAS A SIX BANGER :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


230 is the six .. 260 was only put in a few models in certain years


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

ok soooo i went to the fabric store and i picked the softest fabric i could firnd.. lemme tell you its like kitten fur ... yes its furry but its not obnoxious.. i effin love it


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

ok so i no its been i while since ive been on here n even longer since i posted pics ... but there u have it the interior is 99.9 % done .. there r the pics a few more to come


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 7 2009, 08:57 PM~14407241
> *ok so i no its been i while since ive been on here n even longer since i posted pics ... but there u have it the interior is 99.9 % done .. there r the pics a few more to come
> *


finished product looks great! now all you need to do is get some whitewalls and 13's! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 7 2009, 11:08 PM~14407338
> *finished product looks great! now all you need to do is get some whitewalls and 13's!  :biggrin:
> *


had them ... jersey roads suck ass i fuckin bottomed out everywhere and it fucked up the front end... so im going to these (i picked them up at a swap meet for $30) 
but when i can afford to buy it rims i will have something else in mind


----------



## LOWX732




----------



## LOWX732

i fixed the crooked grille btw


----------



## tripleblack

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 8 2009, 12:08 AM~14407992
> *had them ... jersey roads suck ass i fuckin bottomed out everywhere and it fucked up the front end... so im going to these (i picked them up at a swap meet for $30)
> but when i can afford to buy it rims i will have something else in mind
> *


i know what you mean about them roads


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

Looks good bro!!


----------



## 719Villagomez86

NICE SHIT MAN!!!!


----------

